# How to keep away fish eating plants



## shum (May 9, 2006)

Recently I found my fish eating sword plants in the fish tank. Can anyone tell me how to keep them away.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Put them in another tank.

Or cover the plants.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

What kind of fish? Some species are determined herbivores and there isn't much you can do to stop them.

FIsh are less likely to eat ferns and mosses like Java fern and Java moss than most higher plants.

You can try feeding them vegetables like spinach, dark green lettuce, frozen peas, zucchini, etc. Cook the vegetables lightly, and squueze the peas out of the seed coats. You can also try unseasoned nori and other marine algae that you can find in Korean groceries. Many fish that aren't particularly herbivorous will eat these things, and its good for them.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bae said:


> What kind of fish? Some species are determined herbivores and there isn't much you can do to stop them.
> 
> FIsh are less likely to eat ferns and mosses like Java fern and Java moss than most higher plants.
> 
> You can try feeding them vegetables like spinach, dark green lettuce, frozen peas, zucchini, etc. Cook the vegetables lightly, and squueze the peas out of the seed coats. You can also try unseasoned nori and other marine algae that you can find in Korean groceries. Many fish that aren't particularly herbivorous will eat these things, and its good for them.


I think shum has plants that eat fish no?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I think shum has plants that eat fish no?


LOL....took me a bit to figure out what you were talking about! Must be the aquatic version of the Venus fly trap.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Utricularia plants are carnivorous, and so are Aldrovandra.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shum said:


> Recently I found my fish eating sword plants in the fish tank. Can anyone tell me how to keep them away.





gucci17 said:


> I think shum has plants that eat fish no?


 Interesting twist on how you interpret that sentence.

Either shum has "Sword plants that eat fish" and they are making their way into the tank, or (more likely...) shum's fish are eating the Sword plant that is in the tank.



characinfan said:


> Utricularia plants are carnivorous, and so are Aldrovandra.


Yes, but UG usually only eats small fauna, and not fish.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldrovanda_vesiculosa


Interesting plant to have. When I read about the carnivorerous (sp) plants I had a thought of the girl Poison Ivy in my head underwater in a mermaid outfit but with both legs swimming. 

I wonder if you had a shrimp tank if such a plant would help keep the population in check form say ... red cherry shrimp that breed like rabbits? Just a thought about self contained tanks that feed each other.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ummmm...I think I was wrong lol...I think his fish are eating his plants lol


----------

